# Coyote light



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

Need recommendations on a coyote light affordable one at that with at least a 150 yard beam preferred 200yd


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Have a look in the night time calling forum, should be lots of recommendations in there !!


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

That forum ain't really got much up to date lights

Sent from my KFAPWI using Tapatalk


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I prefer using the sun... It's to far for me to go to a game unit where you can call at night.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I literally have a 20 gallon tub full of those cheap ones like the Primos Night Blaster with a 2lb gel cell battery, 6 feet of cable and a switch for the side of the rifle.

Lesson...........I wish I would've just dropped $150.00 to $200.00 on a decent one from a reputable brand name.

I like anything that is led because the batteries are smaller and the light last for hours...2-4.

CYCLOPS, NITELITE all make good ones! I just googled Cyclops because I want one for next season and your post reminded me to look again for year end savings. Cabelas has them on sale for 99.99...to me its a good buy.

Larry


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

I just ordered the bass prop pursuit brand for 89$ thought I would try it


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I have done the light speech several times on here. I have gone through a boat load of lights over the years. I quit night hunting for awhile because I grew tired of the huge battery, cords, and spot light that I had to drag around only to have it fade halfway through the 3rd spot of the night.

I started night hunting again a few years ago when I found the LED lights. Hands down they work so much better. It's a waste to buy anything else.

I use lights by spot on hunting lights. A head lamp for scanning and a t20 for shooting. Despite any manufacturer claim, lights are only as good as the battery you use and the conditions they are being used under. My t20 is brighter than anything commercial and 200 yards is not a 100% given because of uncontrollable factors. My head lamp has 3 settings, high, medium, and low. This allows me to scan with the proper amount of light for that moment. This allows me to pick up eye shine and introduce light slower. If you blast them with light straight away it may spook or hang up the animal. My gun light does the same, however, it also has a focusable beam too. This lets me cater my light towrds any condition. I will say that my gun light is mainly set on high with the beam fully focused. When it's time to shoot is when I turn it on so I am less concerned with burning an approaching critter. I turn the gun light on, make a final positive ID then take my shot. It happens pretty quick.

I highly encourage folks to talk with Kevin43 on this forum. Search his posts. The man knows lights. Actual science.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I also do not care what color. I use red personally. My eyes adjust better with red and it works better when there is a little precipitation (snow). The red does not wash out my vision as much. It also picks up eyes very well. Better than green in my experience.

I may switch to a white light t20 for shooting in the future. Just to make ID a little easier, not for shooting farther.

There is a reason manufactures make all colors though. They all work if you use the light correctly. That is, do not burn them with it. Use the halo around the main beam for scanning and introduce light gradually. It won't stop all from spooking but it will prevent more.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

This year was the first year that I have gotten serious about night hunting. I had given up on it for all the same reasons Rick had. However this year my partner and I both purchased a set of the wicked light predator pursuit packs. We both run red light and they are great at picking up eyes from a long ways away. A couple weekends ago I shot a coyote at 450yds, I did have my gun light on and my partner had his scan light on him. I could see him clearly, however I am using a pretty good optic which will have a lot to do with how far you can use them. Probably my favorite part about their lights is the brightness is rheostat controlled so you basically have infinite control over brightness and the focus of the beam is controllable. Battery life seams to be around 3 hours continuous on at high, we have one extra set of batteries we work in the cycle for the scan lights (the rifle lights don't spend a lot of time on so they last all night). I haven't had any spook yet from the light, and I can say deer do not seem to notice them at all no mater how close they get, which can make things interesting. Best of luck picking a light there are a lot of quality lights out there I'm just reporting on the one I have used, and don't feel like I'm missing anything any other company has to offer.


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys


----------

